# how to clean dried ink off screens.



## brad (Feb 23, 2007)

I bought a business out and it seems I have a bunch of screens with ink on them still and they dont seem to clean off very easy. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Brad, while you wait for more answers, you can find lots of tips on screen printing, cleaning screens, etc using the search features:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php

This cleaning or reclaiming search should give you some good suggestions.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I assume there is plastisol ink on them. If so, you can get an ink degradent and wash them off that way and then a screen reclaimer to remove the emulsion. You can talk to a screen printing supply company and they'll be able to help you find the right products.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

JeridHill said:


> I assume there is plastisol ink on them. If so, you can get an ink degradent and wash them off that way and then a screen reclaimer to remove the emulsion. You can talk to a screen printing supply company and they'll be able to help you find the right products.


Ive heard of products out there that reclaim screens and act as a ink degradent


----------

